# Twins have a hair cut



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's a picture of our girls who are now 6 1/2 months. Have just given them a trim up. Daisy is starting to look like a proper cockapoo. Sophie is getting there but looks a bit more like a cocker at the moment! 

Sue x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw fab colours, which is which


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

They are just stunning! And look so healthy after their health scare


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They are absolutely stunning and beautiful examples of cockapoos!! xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

They are so adorable!!!! xx


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Totally gorgeous!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

There are both stunning! Glad they are ok now after their health scare. x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! - I think they both look like proper cockapoos!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Both beautiful :love-eyes:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Both are gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Love them!


----------

